# Alerte "Vérifiez la batterie"



## zined (17 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tout le monde

J'ai un Mac Book blanc de 2009 tournant sous Snow Léopard.
Sous l'icône de la batterie en haut à droite je viens d'avoir une alerte "Vérifiez la batterie".

Voici les infos sur ma batterie :

charge restante (mAh) : 3832
charge complète (mAh) : oui
capacité de charge complète (mAh) : 3880
comptage de cycles : 244
conditions : vérifiez la batterie


Que dois-je faire s'il vous plaît relativement à cette alerte "Vérifiez la batterie" ? Comment se vérifie-t'elle ?

Je vous remercie infiniment pour votre aide
Cordialement
Denis


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Juin 2012)

Bonjour tout seul,

Si l'icône Batterie  t'indique "Vérifier batterie" avec un point d'exclamation dans un triangle juste à côté, ça veut dire que  la batterie est bonne à changer bientôt = elle est passée en-dessous de 80% de la charge initiale. 

Normalement, cliquer sur le bouton dinfo dans le message d'alerte t'amène à une page dinfo Apple qui te confirme tout ça.


----------



## zined (17 Juin 2012)

Grand merci pour ta réponse François.

Ma batterie sur mon Mac Book blanc de 2009 est une A1185  10.8 V   55Wh * Li-ion
*
Sur l'Apple store je vois cette batterie http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MA561G/A#overview
mais il est indiqué qu'il s'agit d'une batterie*  lithium polymère *et non pas Li-ion. En conséquence, dois-je commander une batterie Li-ion chez un revendeur MAC ou à la FNAC à côté de chez moi ?



Par ailleurs, il y a t-il danger à utiliser mon ordi avec ma batterie actuelle compte-tenu de son état ?


Et enfin s'il te plaît : puis-je utiliser mon mac branché sur le secteur, mais que dois-je faire, laisser la batterie actuelle en place, ou l'enlever ???


Merci IN-Fi-NI-MENT


cordialement
Denis


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Juin 2012)

Ta batterie est seulement en train de fatiguer : elle perd de l'autonomie, c'est tout
= il n'y a pas de danger à continuer à t'en servir.


Cet article http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/replacements.html invite à commander une batterie adaptée à ton "vieux" Mac auprès d'un revendeur agréé.


----------



## zined (17 Juin 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ta batterie est seulement en train de fatiguer : elle perd de l'autonomie, c'est tout
> = il n'y a pas de danger à continuer à t'en servir.



Ah, merci pour tes paroles rassurantes François, car en cliquant sur le bouton dinfo dans le message d'alerte cela m'amène effectivement à une page dinfo Apple (comme tu le disais) mais qui a tendance à faire un peu peur... il y est dit que l'ordi peut être endommagé   




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Cet article http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/replacements.html invite à commander une batterie adaptée à ton "vieux" Mac auprès d'un revendeur agréé.


Merci pour le lien François. Hélas, les liens à l'intérieur du lien  ne fonctionnent pas, et du coup je n'ai toujours pas la réponse à la question :
cette batterie http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MA561G/A#overview au *lithium polymère *peut-elle remplacer la batterie* Li-ion* A1185  10.8V     55Wh de mon MAC Book blanc de 2009 



Grand merci pour ta cordialité et ton aide
A plus tard
Denis


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Juin 2012)

Je n'attendrais pas longtemps pour changer ma batterie : si elle continue à s'affaiblir, elle peut finir par donner lieu à des extinctions inopinées, ce qui donnerait des problèmes.


Et je ne m'amuserais pas de moi-même à mettre sur mon Mac une batterie destinée à un autre type de Mac : je commanderais la bonne batterie auprès d'un centre agréé, voire d'un vendeur de bonne réputation (  http://www.aboutbatteries.com/index.php?&TypeArticle=Batterie).


----------



## zined (18 Juin 2012)

OK, merci François.

J'ai le souvenir d'avoir lu, pour une batterie neuve, de suivre une procédure lors du 1er branchement ; quelque chose du genre charger complètement la batterie, attendre un certain temps, la décharger complètement, la recharger. Mais je ne sais plus du tout où j'ai pu lire ceci.... ça remonte à 3 ans maintenant...


Merci beaucoup
Denis


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Juin 2012)

On appelle ça un étalonnage (ou une calibration) = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1490?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Ça entretient la charge maximale d'une batterie,

mais je ne crois pas que ça puisse rendre une deuxième jeunesse à une batterie fatiguée,
encore que ça ne te coûte rien d'essayer une ou deux fois.


----------



## zined (18 Juin 2012)

Merci beaucoup François pour toutes tes indications, c'est très très sympa à toi.

Bonne soirée
Denis


----------



## zined (18 Juin 2012)

S'il te plaît, dans le lien que tu me donnes, il est indiqué


"4- À ce moment-là, enregistrez votre travail. Continuez à utiliser  votre ordinateur. Lorsque la batterie est très faible, l&#8217;ordinateur  passe automatiquement en suspension d&#8217;activité."

---->_ "suspension d'activité"_, ça signifie que l'ordi se met en veille ?




"5- Éteignez l&#8217;ordinateur ou laissez-le en suspension d&#8217;activité pendant au moins cinq heures."


----> Mais comment fait-on pour éteindre l'ordinateur alors qu'il est passé en suspension d'activité ?






A plus tard
Merci beaucoup
Denis


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Juin 2012)

Oui, la suspension d'activité, c'est la veille. 
Par défaut, elle se fait avec enregistrement du contenu de la RAM (on appelle ça l'hibernation) quand la batterie est déchargée.
Et le contenu de la RAM sera restitué au réveil du Mac = tu retrouveras tes fenêtres dans l'état dans lequel tu les as quittées.


Pour éteindre, il te suffit d'appuyer sur le bouton d'alimentation. Tout bêtement. 
Mais pas seulement un coup bref = garde ton doigt appuyé une seconde ou deux.


----------



## zined (19 Juin 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour éteindre, il te suffit d'appuyer sur le bouton d'alimentation. Tout bêtement.
> Mais pas seulement un coup bref = garde ton doigt appuyé une seconde ou deux.


Aaaah, merci tout plein François.
Si j'ai bien compris le lien que tu m'as adressé ci-desssus, je peux aussi laissé le MAC BOOK allumé jusqu'à épuisement complet de la batterie, puis lorsque tout s'éteint je ne touche à rien, je ne fais rien de particulier, et j'attends alors 5 heures de temps avant de rebrancher le MAC sur secteur pour une recharge complète de la batterie.
C'est bien ça s'il te plaît ?


Cordialement
Denis


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Juin 2012)

C'est bien ça.

Ou tu attends cinq heures, ou tu appuies sur le bouton d'alim (en regardant la petite lumière blanche qui pourrait briller sur la tranche de ton MacBook : elle doit s'éteindre).


----------



## zined (19 Juin 2012)

Bon et bien voilà François, j'ai laissé la batterie se décharger complètement, le Mac Book s'est éteint, la petite lumière blanche sur la tranche de l'ordi s'est éteinte également.
Donc maintenant je suis en phase d'attente de 5 heures avant de rebrancher l'ordi sur le secteur électrique afin de recharger entièrement la batterie.


Merci infiniment François pour ton aide et ta gentillesse.
Cordialement
Denis


----------



## Mehdib92 (16 Août 2012)

J'ai aussi le même message sur un macbook pro fin 2008 et Mountain Lion. Ce qui m'embête le plus dans tout ca c'est que la batterie a été changée en février 2011 puisque la précédente était gonflée... 

A 130 la batterie ca me fait mal quand même qu'elle me lâche au bout d'à peine 1 an...


----------



## Vanton (19 Janvier 2015)

Elles sont conçues pour 300 cycles sur ces anciens ordis... Pour ceux qui les utilisent beaucoup en déplacement, c'est facile d'atteindre la limite en un an. 

Moi aussi j'ai un MacBook Pro unibody 15" de fin 2008. Et moi aussi ma première batterie avait gonflé, m'obligeant à la changer sous peine d'endommager l'ordi (elle soulevait le capot inférieur). Mais Apple m'avait fait un tarif préférentiel en Apple store. J'ai cherché la date, c'était en mai 2012, à Bordeaux. 90 avec reprise de mon ancienne batterie, il me semble. C'est pas donné mais mon ordi avait plus de 3 ans... 

Et ce soir, soit deux ans et demi après, je viens d'avoir le message "Vérifiez la batterie". Elle n'a pas gonflé cette fois, et affiche 353 cycles au compteur. Un peu au delà de la limite prévue donc. 

Pour info les nouvelles batteries, inamovibles, sont conçues elles pour 1000 cycles. Sur la base de ma "consommation" c'est 7 ans de tranquillité...


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Elles sont conçues pour 300 cycles sur ces anciens ordis... Pour ceux qui les utilisent beaucoup en déplacement, c'est facile d'atteindre la limite en un an.
> 
> Moi aussi j'ai un MacBook Pro unibody 15" de fin 2008. Et moi aussi ma première batterie avait gonflé, m'obligeant à la changer sous peine d'endommager l'ordi (elle soulevait le capot inférieur). Mais Apple m'avait fait un tarif préférentiel en Apple store. J'ai cherché la date, c'était en mai 2012, à Bordeaux. 90 avec reprise de mon ancienne batterie, il me semble. C'est pas donné mais mon ordi avait plus de 3 ans...
> 
> ...



Ce message date du 17/06/2012.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2015)

Hello,

Je me suis retrouvé dans le même cas il y a deux jours, je suis allé à l'Apple Store. Ils feront un test de ton Mac pour vérifier l'état de la batterie.

Il m'a bien été indiqué que le message d'alerte apparaissait dés que l'état de santé de la batterie passait sous la barre des 60% ou/et que les cycles de recharge dépassaient les 1200. Il s'agit là d'un réglage de sécurité propre à Mac OS X.

A ce stade le seul risque est que la Batterie ne tiennent pas la charge et que le Mac s'éteigne faute d'alimentation (ce qui peut être un problème si tu travailles sur quelque chose d'important) mais en branchant le Mac, tu peux encore attendre pour remplacer la batterie.

Utiliser une batterie après 1200 cycles ou à 60% de sa capacité n'as absolument aucune incidence sur le Mac.

Saches qu'une batterie coûte en moyenne 129€ (pièce et main d'oeuvre).

L'étalonnage est une pratique courante qu'il faut faire lors de la première mise en route et de temps à autres pour éviter les effets de mémoire.

Dim.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Février 2015)

Hello,


D.I.M a dit:


> L'étalonnage est une pratique courante qu'il faut faire lors de la première mise en route et de temps à autres pour éviter les effets de mémoire.


C'est devenu inutile, voire néfaste, sur les nouvelles batteries non amovibles = http://support.apple.com/kb/PH11078?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

